# ** Blue box **



## Just_Mexel (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi There, here Just_mexel with a new Casemod, maybe you know me and know a few of my little casemods, i am busy on 2 at the moment, waiting for parts and ideas, also a few RMA items, so i want to start a new one, this one is more simple, and the parts i need for it will be sponsored and a few i must buy for myself.

Well, here is the Blue Box, a cleen casemod with plexi panels, sleeving, UV lights, and watercooling.

The plan i to build the stryker with plexi panels, hide the cables and other parts, also do a clean watercooling setup, there will be a PSU cover, with a 250mm tube on top, pump and little 12cm tube will be on top, Only the CPU will be watercooled, GPU i must look for it when i have more budget.

_After this one you will see a nice testbench buildlog._

*Hardware list.*
Asus P67 Sabertooth, just got it back from RMA, network chip broken.
CM 850 PSU
CM Storm Stryker
Phobya watercooling
EK waterblock CPU cooler.

*Sponsors.*

Not all items i was getting sponsored,  a few i buy for myself, and some parts was a good discount. And my special tnx will go to them all.

















Plextor will sponsor to, only waiting for a good image and banner, already have 1 SSD for myself, now waiting for a second one for this build.

*Pictures*
The CM Storm Stryker, a very good and big case, love it






My old system, this one was only for a review and testing.





Simple sleeving job, just for testing my bad skills.





Inside.










The RMA Sabertooth, sending it to Asus, network chip broken, and i am now lost my I/O backplate, that was in the box to, did not get i back after the RMA.





Caseking box, with no Haribo candy this time.





This order was normaly for a casemod compo at Coolermaster benelux, did not go to round 2, and this box i also needed to make a few other plans, that why i am now building this casemod.





I dont use this any more :-(





Love Plexi.










UV plexi





Also 2 temp sensors for the build, this will be inside the case, in total i will use 4 temp sensors.





See ya at the next update.


----------



## Just_Mexel (Feb 28, 2013)

*** Blue box ** Update 2*

Update 2, a bigger one, and more work is done, plexi panels are now broken in to there shape.

Temp sensors i will use in the build, blue ones, i have 2 of them, also 2 others will come soon, need to order it.





Clean Stryker.





Love blue.





Time to cut the panels.















Lets remove 1 layer of mesh panel, there will be a ssd behind the panel.










The SSD, a 128g Plextor M5PRO, soon there will be a second SSD, a 256G M5PRO.





Looking good.










1 SSD in place, need now the second one, now running i my main machine, i will add the second on the last steps.





Cutout for the cables.










A new plexi panel will be broken for a other part of the case.





Last 3 pictures in the post below.


----------



## Just_Mexel (Feb 28, 2013)

*** Blue box ** Update 2 - part 2*

Part 2 - Update 2.

Last 3 images of this update.
















Hope you will like it, any questions, ask me.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking good man...Keep up the good work.


----------



## Just_Mexel (Feb 28, 2013)

*tnx*



Asylum said:


> Looking good man...Keep up the good work.



Tnx, new update soon, more work to do today.


----------



## Just_Mexel (Mar 2, 2013)

*Update 3*

Hi There, a new update 

Did some more work, also my goodies from Aquatining.nl are here.

Inside





The new front.





A little bit to long.





Installed a res on front, this will be the watercolor.





Looking good.





This is how it looks with the fans, rad and motherboard.

























On top there will be a cover, UV plexi to cover the white top.





The goodie`s.










The radiator is for a other build, this radiator is to big for on top of the case.





Last picture 





How does it look, and now its time to install the pump and other goodie`s, also order some new stuff for the build.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 2, 2013)

coming together nicely


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 2, 2013)

Just_Mexel said:


> Hi There, a new update
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



nice mod bro ! keep up the clean & nice work.....

please give some feedback how those fittings are (stability, usage, tubes)

thx


----------



## Just_Mexel (Mar 4, 2013)

*Comments*



grunt_408 said:


> coming together nicely


Tnx



n0tiert said:


> nice mod bro ! keep up the clean & nice work.....
> please give some feedback how those fittings are (stability, usage, tubes)
> thx


Tnx.
When the mod is finnished, i could tell how they are, a final word will be at the end off the mod.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

Sub'd for a cool mod


----------



## Just_Mexel (Mar 4, 2013)

*** Blue box ** Update 4*

A new small update with 15 pictures, just watch and see.

Also the pump is installed.

The rad inside, with the fittings.





Rubbers for the rad on top.





The pump will be here.





On the 25cm res a Monsoon fitting.





1mm space between the fans and monsoon.





Testing loop, looks clean.





Sample GPU















Ready to install the pump.










Rubbers also for the pump plate.





Yes its looking good.















How does it look now, do you like the whole picture.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2013)

I love how you mounted the pump! So clean


----------



## Just_Mexel (Apr 20, 2013)

*** Blue box ** Update 5*

15 images of fun, next update is with tubing and a second res






A few items extra for the build, and a few other parts for a special project.










F*CK


















































See ya on the next update...


----------

